# 30 in30 (Projects/Days)



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Prelude*

Last November Scottb challenged himself to do 30 projects in 30 days. The idea struck me as rather interesting, but not something I was ready to commit to. Today, Scott has announced that he will do it again. Darryl decided that he too would take the challenge and has started his story.

I wanted to join Scott back in November, but I didn't have the guts. Today I throw my hat in the ring and commit to 30 projects in 30 days. While I do turn, it's more of a filler activity for me. Most of my projects are furniture and generally take more than a day to complete. I've looked over that things that I've made, and there are plenty of projects available that do not involve turning and can be completed in a day. While I hope to still have some furniture pieces in the mix, there will be some boxes and pens and who knows what else.

In case you're wondering, I haven't really thought this through, but just jumped in with both feet. I'm looking for an exercise in discipline and a consistent practice of the craft I enjoy. I don't expect to actually sell anything I make, but since I have a big family and a friend. Nothing will be hanging around here for long.

So, as a prelude to the start of 30 days of discipline, allow me to invite a few more LumberJocks to take up the challenge. It's for personal growth, and who among us couldn't use a little of that?


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Russel said:


> *Prelude*
> 
> Last November Scottb challenged himself to do 30 projects in 30 days. The idea struck me as rather interesting, but not something I was ready to commit to. Today, Scott has announced that he will do it again. Darryl decided that he too would take the challenge and has started his story.
> 
> ...


awesome Russel!
nothing like making a spur of the moment decision, right!

so who else is game?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Prelude*
> 
> Last November Scottb challenged himself to do 30 projects in 30 days. The idea struck me as rather interesting, but not something I was ready to commit to. Today, Scott has announced that he will do it again. Darryl decided that he too would take the challenge and has started his story.
> 
> ...


I may be up for it soon I am still getting ready for a craft mall opening tomorrow. I may try a smaller time frame to start. will keep ya posted


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Prelude*
> 
> Last November Scottb challenged himself to do 30 projects in 30 days. The idea struck me as rather interesting, but not something I was ready to commit to. Today, Scott has announced that he will do it again. Darryl decided that he too would take the challenge and has started his story.
> 
> ...


Would 30 toothpicks count? ;o)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Russel said:


> *Prelude*
> 
> Last November Scottb challenged himself to do 30 projects in 30 days. The idea struck me as rather interesting, but not something I was ready to commit to. Today, Scott has announced that he will do it again. Darryl decided that he too would take the challenge and has started his story.
> 
> ...


Does 52 projects and 25 blogs .. total of 77 in 72 days count.
if not well I think that 30 in 30 could be a go, from the land downunder…and can I back date it two or three days
Larry


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Prelude*
> 
> Last November Scottb challenged himself to do 30 projects in 30 days. The idea struck me as rather interesting, but not something I was ready to commit to. Today, Scott has announced that he will do it again. Darryl decided that he too would take the challenge and has started his story.
> 
> ...


Good luck there bud.

I will be watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Prelude*
> 
> Last November Scottb challenged himself to do 30 projects in 30 days. The idea struck me as rather interesting, but not something I was ready to commit to. Today, Scott has announced that he will do it again. Darryl decided that he too would take the challenge and has started his story.
> 
> ...


Russell,

I'm in the lazy boy rooting you on!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Prelude*
> 
> Last November Scottb challenged himself to do 30 projects in 30 days. The idea struck me as rather interesting, but not something I was ready to commit to. Today, Scott has announced that he will do it again. Darryl decided that he too would take the challenge and has started his story.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zuki and Elaine. It's good to know you'll be watching … and, I assume, comfortable. ;-)


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Day 1 - So It Begins*

It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.

I thought as an additional challenge, I would only use the lumber currently in my shop. I have about 300 bdft in my basement, but I should probably use what is at hand. Plus this will cause me to consider the wood as well as the project, because sometimes the wood dictates the project. So, here's what I have to work with. (And, it's all rough which means I will be doing some dressing before building.)

I have 2 pen and pencil sets (that's four kits) and one candle holder. Unless I find something else buried somewhere, this will probably be the extent of my turning.










Here is the lumber scattered about my shop. There's a good variety including, walnut, cherry, red oak, butternut, elm, sycamore, spalted maple, ash, willow, pine and some leopard wood cut offs. I figure I should be able to get some interesting things out of all this.



















Now that I've started, I'm actually rather excited about the prospect of forcing myself into productivity.


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


ataboy Russel, Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


Go Man Go


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


It's not too late to join guys. It's June 1, a perfect time to start.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


Interesting approach Russel . . .multiple projects going at once. This just may be doable.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


Nice stack of boards you've got there…. I like the approach your taking with this challenge.

Anyone else??? it's not to late, just a little bit of "catch up" and you're golden!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


that is quite the selection of boards you've got there!
you should end up with some very colorful projects over the next 30 days.

with some planning (and my survival of this 30-in-30 challenge) your approach could be an interesting way to tackle Sept or Nov… we shall see!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to get through June and you're already looking at September and November??? You are a man of ambition Darryl. ;-)


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


Good luck on your personal challenge Russel! I cannot wait to see all the stuff you make.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day 1 - So It Begins*
> 
> It's Day 1 and I have begun. I have three projects started, but those will come later. I figure that since most of what I do requires more than a day I'll need to have multiples going at any given time. This way, while glue is drying here, I can be cutting or sanding over there. And, hopefully complete 30 distinct projects in the allotted 30 days. I will more than likely post completed projects once a week.
> 
> ...


Hey Russel My son is also called russel with the extra L anyway look forward to see this lumber being magically transformed into furniture or whatever keep up the great work Kindest regards Alistair Russell Hosie


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Day 3 - Two Down*

It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.










These are pretty simple and go together rather quickly.

The next is a cherry box for the wife of my lumber supplier. She asked for a box and this is what I made.










I also have a LongWood Pen and a LongWood Pencil made with Ebony, but I haven't taken any pictures yet, so those two don't count yet. (No pictures, didn't happen if I recall correctly) But they're coming.

In process is a spalted maple and walnut jewelry box, a cherry topped sofa table, and I have some leopard wood resawn and glued up waiting to be a box top. At this point, I've run out of milled lumber and will have to start cleaning up some in order to continue.

All in all, I'm feeling pretty good about my progress. The trick will be coming up with different things to make, but I've got all month, right?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Russel said:


> *Day 3 - Two Down*
> 
> It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.
> 
> ...


wow, with a picture, you're already ahead of the game… at this rate you might get a "week off"


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day 3 - Two Down*
> 
> It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.
> 
> ...


The Mrs has been quite kind and letting me spend the evenings in the shop. Without her support I'd never be able to complete 30 in 30. So, I've been getting at least three hours a night and am constantly moving. It's an adventure, that's for sure.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Russel said:


> *Day 3 - Two Down*
> 
> It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.
> 
> ...


I made sure to get permission before signing up for this! I couldn't do it without my wife's support.

You've certainly stepped up the game with these first two projects. Should definately be an exciting 30 days!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day 3 - Two Down*
> 
> It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Mrs is an important part of this. The reason I'm in this is to force myself to be a little less casual in the hope that someday I'll be able to have this hobby contribute to the household finances rather than drain them. It's a good challenge.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day 3 - Two Down*
> 
> It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.
> 
> ...


hey russel 28 to go


----------



## GrandmaT (Sep 28, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day 3 - Two Down*
> 
> It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.
> 
> ...


Well Russel, the Mrs. is VERY interested in that Cherry Top Sofa Table ….


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day 3 - Two Down*
> 
> It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you gor your work cut out for you Russel. If Mamma ain't happy. You ain't happy. 
Looking good so far


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day 3 - Two Down*
> 
> It's day 3 of the 30 in 30 challenge and things are moving along. So far, I've finished a pine wheelbarrow planter.
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see the pens.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

*Day #7 - Projects 3-12*

Okay, it's Day 7, the end of the first week of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. As of today, I'm a bit ahead of schedule, but for a reason. My daughter and grand daughter will be flying in from Arizona on Friday for the first time in about 2 years. So, I'm expecting my shop time to be diminished a bit.

I've got 5 pens (actually 3 pens and 2 pencils) which are pretty straightforward and fortunately don't require a lot of shop time. Being a novice turner, my take on pens is to pretty much make them round and let the wood do the talking. No fancy designs here.

What I've got is a Longwood pen and pencil set and a Cigar pen and pencil set, both made with Ebony, and then a Longwood pen made with Tulip wood. The Mrs. really liks that one. (It looks like I'll need a new camera because I can't seem to get the quality pen pictures that many others seem to get)




























Then I have a variation on the wheelbarrow; a flower cart. Definitely smaller than those I saw growing up, but perfect for a pot or two on the patio. Like it's companion, the wheelbarrow, it's made of pine and coated with shellac.










Next is the step stool. I've been planning on making one of these since my first grandchild and finally have gotten around to it (with 5 grandkids and counting). It's made of red oak and will do quite nicely when the tykes need to wash their hands and brush their teeth.










Then there is an attempt at a jewelry box with three drawers. Drawers are hard enough, but when they're small they can be a real bother. But, I like the combination of walnut and spalted maple.










Then there's the sisters. They're not twins, but look similar and made from the same material; willow and leopard wood.










Once again I have to mention that the Mrs. has allowed me all the shop time I need to particpate in this challenge. I've spent most of my free time there working on things to make sure that I don't fall behind. Because this is a hobby, I tend to wander off and not finish thing in a timely manner. So far, this challenge has made me aware of time constraints and the need to work through issues with a project. It gives me a little insight into what shop time might be like for the pros who depend on their work.

One week down and 12 projects completed. The down time when my daughter comes should not put me too far behind. Still to come, the cherry sofa table and what the Mrs. calls a grandson clock in butternut.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day #7 - Projects 3-12*
> 
> Okay, it's Day 7, the end of the first week of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. As of today, I'm a bit ahead of schedule, but for a reason. My daughter and grand daughter will be flying in from Arizona on Friday for the first time in about 2 years. So, I'm expecting my shop time to be diminished a bit.
> 
> ...


good collection of work


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day #7 - Projects 3-12*
> 
> Okay, it's Day 7, the end of the first week of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. As of today, I'm a bit ahead of schedule, but for a reason. My daughter and grand daughter will be flying in from Arizona on Friday for the first time in about 2 years. So, I'm expecting my shop time to be diminished a bit.
> 
> ...


yep Russell, they look good and it seems like your well on your way.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Russel said:


> *Day #7 - Projects 3-12*
> 
> Okay, it's Day 7, the end of the first week of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. As of today, I'm a bit ahead of schedule, but for a reason. My daughter and grand daughter will be flying in from Arizona on Friday for the first time in about 2 years. So, I'm expecting my shop time to be diminished a bit.
> 
> ...


great first week… I too am a bit ahead of schedule. As always, not as ahead as I'd hoped. But ahead is ahead. fingers crossed a great week#2.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Russel said:


> *Day #7 - Projects 3-12*
> 
> Okay, it's Day 7, the end of the first week of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. As of today, I'm a bit ahead of schedule, but for a reason. My daughter and grand daughter will be flying in from Arizona on Friday for the first time in about 2 years. So, I'm expecting my shop time to be diminished a bit.
> 
> ...


Aweome 1st week good luck with the next 4


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

Russel said:


> *Day #7 - Projects 3-12*
> 
> Okay, it's Day 7, the end of the first week of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. As of today, I'm a bit ahead of schedule, but for a reason. My daughter and grand daughter will be flying in from Arizona on Friday for the first time in about 2 years. So, I'm expecting my shop time to be diminished a bit.
> 
> ...


ok, so I'm playing a little catch-up now!
nice work all around. and a good idea to get ahead when you know shoptime will be limited.

You are almost half way there Russel!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day #7 - Projects 3-12*
> 
> Okay, it's Day 7, the end of the first week of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. As of today, I'm a bit ahead of schedule, but for a reason. My daughter and grand daughter will be flying in from Arizona on Friday for the first time in about 2 years. So, I'm expecting my shop time to be diminished a bit.
> 
> ...


Russell . . . I have to say that the ebony pen\pencil set is really sharp. I find that most pens that are posted are quite nice . . . however those ebony ones really appeal to me.

I think I prefer your wheelbarrow over your flower cart. I was thinking . . . would a brace of some sort between the front and back legs make it a little more stable?

Nice step. Simple and straight forward.

The jewelry threw me for a loop first. Before reading the text I thought it was a BIG chest. Nice mitered corners.

Your box work is also coming along quite nicely.

Good job so far bud !


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *Day #7 - Projects 3-12*
> 
> Okay, it's Day 7, the end of the first week of the 30 projects in 30 days challenge. As of today, I'm a bit ahead of schedule, but for a reason. My daughter and grand daughter will be flying in from Arizona on Friday for the first time in about 2 years. So, I'm expecting my shop time to be diminished a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zuki. I prefer the wheelbarrow as well. I just can't seem to get the proportions right on the flower cart, so I'm setting that off to the side for a while.

The ebony pens are really cool and I don't think the picture does them justice. Maybe someday you'll get to actually see them.

As for the boxes, the more I learn, the more there is to know. It really is an art form.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

*30 in 30 Midway Point*

Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.

In two weeks, I have learned that if I need to, I can discipline myself to complete projects on a deadline. I have been known to start things and set them off to the side, but this challenge has put me into a position to complete what I start. That's a good thing.

Coming up with a regular stream of projects is no small feat. This challenge has forced me to consider the need to be able to "create" at will. I'm sure that professionals are called upon to build either for inventory or, because a potential client wants something out of the ordinary. I am now pretty sure that creativity can be summoned.

I also learned to "listen" to my materials a little better. By that I mean that I'm learning to look at a piece of wood and visualize a project suitable to it. While you can make anything with any piece of wood, some pieces of lumber are just asking to be something specific.

I view this increased sensitivity as a good thing. Even though some of what I've done is less than stellar (significantly so), I've improve my willingness to evaluate the materials I work with before starting a project.

I have learned to trust my instincts a little more. I am a master second-guesser. I have never seen a problem I didn't want to solve, or a solution that I didn't have a problem with. I have the ability to doubt anything I do. For those of you following at home, this can really slow things down and even cause errors. There is the possibility to do things too deliberately. This challenge has forced me to commit to decisions. Sometimes that means making something more than once and sometimes that means getting something done in a timely manner. Both are good results.

Good things have come from this challenge so far and I'm glad I started it. However, I've also learned that arbitrary deadlines can cause unnecessary rushing, bad design decisions and a willingness to accept second rate work.

I knew going in to the challenge that I would be pushing things. The types of projects I typically make and enjoy making do not always lend themselves to a one a day schedule. I'm not particularly happy about that.

I like that I've able to have multiple projects in progress, but I must admit that I've done some things, simply to stay on schedule, that I am not proud of. While my activities in the shop have been more focused, I've been more concerned with having enough projects than I'm comfortable with.

All in all, the challenge has been a good thing. However, I believe at this point I will bow out. After these two weeks I am convinced I could complete 30 projects. But, I'm not sure I'd like them. In my woodworking I want to continue to increase my skill and quality and I don't see that coming from continuing the challenge.

I walk away with some very good lessons and a little bit more confidence in my skills. And, I wish Darryl and Scott good luck in their efforts.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


this is good to see how you chalenged yourself , and the conclusion that you are better off 
in your tried and true method of pacing yourself and really learning before rushing on to something new .
the things we learn arent much good if they just get stuffed in a closet somewhere and never remembered 
until it is to late the next time .
im happy for you , that you can now realy learn in your own time at your own pace !
and am happy you learned to listen to the wood ,
it's not about making something ,
it's about being part of something new and learning to experience different things .
move at your own speed and enjoy !


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


" But, I'm not sure I'd like them. "

Russel, I think what you show here is integrity in you and in the projects you want to produce. Sure we can all throw something together, but you have to like it and be proud to put your name on it.

My hat is off to you my friend for your discovery's and attempt.

Rich


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


You have learned quite a bit on this journey. Look forward to seeing your best


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


David, Rich and Rick I appreciate the encouragement, and I can say that this has been a good experience and well worth the time.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


Those are some great lessons. 30 projects in 30 days is quite a challenge, the thought wears me out!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


Todd, I certainly learned a lot more about me and my techniques than I did about woodworking. But, it was a worthwhile exercise.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


How about going for 60 projects in 60 days?


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


You know when I got sober I had to do 90-in 90- 90 meetings in 90 days. Just a thought.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


I aplaud you sir! To even take on this challenge is something way beyond my knowledge and skill level at this time.

It takes a fine man to step up to the challenge, and a great man to stick to his principles and know that the quality of work is what matters the most.

My hat is off to you.

Keep up the fine quality of projects that keep people like me allways trying to improve our skills and knowledge.

Thank you

Scrappy


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


keep at it, yes creativity can be summoned,... though for me, I just wait for it to strike. It usually does when I do something else… driving, drifting off to sleep, and the shower are great for idea generation.
The projects I had a week or two to come up with in school turning into one of dozens (or more) that I'd have do do daily once I graduated.

The last 30 days I learned more about streamlining processes, sharpening, and taking pictures than I'd have learned in a year of casual project making.

and it doesnt matter if our projects are successes or failures (not that they are), we're learning lots from them, and perhaps next time (or once these self-imposed deadlines are past) we can make, and knock off a quick punch-list, and have upwards of 30 stellar projects.

Best case, maybe we'll ride the momentum and finish all the other 90% completed projects around the house. (Oh I shudder to think of the years old work left in the kitchen, hall, etc…)


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Russel said:


> *30 in 30 Midway Point*
> 
> Well, it's half way through the 30 Projects in 30 Days Challenge and it's time for a bit of a review. Or, What I Learn on My Summer Vacation.
> 
> ...


Scott, the process taught me a lot and I'm glad you shared the idea of 30 in 30. I've got a fair amont of new insights to implement, and I'm definitely moving forward. However, I can't rule out the possibility that I won't try this again in the future.


----------

